# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Extracto de aji como insecticida natural

## Jorge del Busto

Ofrecemos extracto de aji para control de plagas picadoras chupadoras como mosca blanca, acaros, pulgones, trips en diversos cultivos.
El producto es Bioxter que tiene la composicion de extracto de aji (Capsicum chinense) estandarizado a 500,000 grados scoville. El aji escabeche tiene 50,000 grados scoville.
Mayor informacion: 
Jorge del Busto
Cel. 073-969076035 www.seagroperu.com.peTemas similares: Zeolita natural Venta de Insecticida Acaricida con Certificación Orgánica Minag promueve guano fosfatado natural como nueva alternativa de fertilización agrícola Abono 100% natural y barato Zeolita natural

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Hola:
Sobre su producto, actualmente que precio tienen sus bidones de 4 lts. y 20 lts. ?
Envian a provincias ?
Gracias.
Hugo Salcedo.

----------


## SEAGRO

Estimado Hugo, enviamos a Huacho y a todo el Perú.
Cotizaciones en el email: seagroperu@seagroperu.com.pe

----------

